# Torn udder - help



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Nubian Doe went into labor, it seems, early morning . . by the time we were up there, one kid was half out - and another's head was out. . .all stuck. . .
She was wretched. . .Kids were large. . .

I put on gloves and lubed up and got the first one on out. . .
She stood up after that and I was able - with some difficultly, to get the knees up and then the second came out . . .

She has somehow torn her udder or the pressue made it rip - it was very tight and shiny upon kidding - VERY - unusually so, really - it is a somewhat small rip but there is no way to milk her and let is heal - - - or even restrain her and make her allow milking and on the other side - she WILL NOT let down -

We've only gotten about a cup total out all day just trying to make her comfortable after what she has been through. . .

my question is. . .can I just leave her be and expect her to dry off?

Will this ruin her udder?

Her dam's udder was ruined after mastitis and then the fact she would NOT dry offer after 6 months of us milking just the one side - production dropped, the mastitis side dried off - and the one side was only giving about 2 cups a milking, so we dried to dry her off, and 6 months later, that side never dried off. . . and her udder is a wreck.

This doe, her kid, has a nice udder - I hate to ruin it. . .but I hate to keep trying to milk her with the torn side, the traumatic kidding and her not letting down from the pain of it all . . .

What to do, what to do? ? ?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you possibly get a pic?


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Not tonight - but I will try tomorrow - it is midway down the teat - bleeding - about 3/4 inch wide and gaping open . . .

I do not mind to not be able to milk her this year; however, I'm not willing to forgo it, if it means ruining her udder, mastitis, etc. . .


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I think you would still need to somehow milk it, if she has milk there you need too, or she will be very uncomfortable, and probably get mastitis


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh, there is milk in there. . .

I suppose I wonder if it is like humans. . .if you do not breastfeed, milk dries up (though I breastfed all my boys - lol - I have no experience. . .not sure how that all works)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well she will dry eventually but Im pretty positive you need to relieve some pressure. When you milk her make sure you sanitate your hands and then wipe her teats so they are clean, then milk her and do it again so her cut doesnt get infected. So wont like it, but you really should milk her.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

From my experience..limited~Dairy does are bred to produce milk at such a rate that I can believe it could burst if not milked out. wondering if in the kidding process she did not rub it across something and tear it?? Who knows?!but with that tight of an udder you need to milk her. You may need someone to help you hold her down if she won't cooperate. maybe someone else on goat spot has an idea on a topical ointment for that udder......check the milk to see if it's chunky or bloody and see if the udder "crackles" while you milk, knowing a temp would be a good idea too. I would call the vet and at least get an opinion on what you should do as far as preventing or treating an infection. :shrug: 
Good luck!


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

She seems to feel semi normal. . . but the teat looks much worse - 
the one - has more tears than I realized - I need to take photos . . .
they are crusty and almost black - likely from the cold and the swelling in the teats. . .we did milk her totally out!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awww I am sorry your girl is going through this. Sounds like I would be calling for a vets assistance ASAP. I hope she gets better quickly. Congrats on the new kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe there was something sharp under her... when she was kidding...or there is a nail or sharp object sticking out somewhere.....look over the pen really close...

If she is tight... she really needs relieved.... even with injury....if it is superficial...I would put blue spray on it..... they look worse... than they really are...they will hurt...but.... it is better than getting mastitis...you will have to fight with her....but... it has to be done.... I wouldn't just let her be...if she gets tight ...she needs relief... 

If you want milk letdown.. get from a vet ...oxytocin.... 

Is it her teat area or higher on the udder where the injury is?

If it isn't teat area....I'd milk her.. til she is comfortable...keep an eye on it....

Do you want to actually dry her up and not let her kids suckle from her? ..

it will take a few days or so... for the wound to scab over..... after it does...it is a thick scab....she should be able to start feeding kids from that side..... If you want to lightly wrap it and allow the kids to suckle from the other side in the meantime.... you can.... then you can teach one of the kids there is another side... :wink: 

Tie her head with a collar and rope snugged up to a post or strong fence.... then ...tie up her back leg .....the one you are working from....so... she can't kick you....and milk her...it may get messy with blood...but ...at least... take out some to make her comfortable.... if it isn't to messy ....you can feed it to the babies.... getting a cup out is better than nothing.... :wink: 




What to do, what to do? ? ?


----------

